# Ripening Fruit



## Claire (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, I know some fruit will ripen on the shelf.  I'm a sucker for buying stuff for kids' school fund-raisers, and am happy that the past couple of  years, instead of buying unwanted candy bars, I'm buying boxes of fruit.  HOWEVER, this year a box of pears arrived not ripe enough (edible, but too green to taste like much).

Question is, will pears ripen if I leave them out?  In the fridge drawer?


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is the technique I use. 
Use a container with a tight lid. The lid helps trap the ethylene gas that fruits give off as they ripen. The fruit ripens faster in higher concentrations of ethylene gas. You can also use a brown paper bag. Fold the bag top down to keep in the ethylene gas.


​


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 11, 2010)

Pretty much says it all-
How to ripen winter pears to perfection


----------



## babetoo (Dec 11, 2010)

brown bag works for me. don't do em all at once. then you can do a few at a time and enjoy them longer.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 12, 2010)

I pick my conference pears early, I then place on brown paper with gaps in between and cover with more paper, if I get the timing right(about 3 months) they are perfect for Chrimbo.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2010)

I stick whatever fruit I want ripened in a plastic bag with an apple.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 10, 2011)

i placed one of my nectarines in a brown paper bag early, early this morning.  it is now 13 hours later - it has some give but is not ready to eat yet.  i think it will be ripe for breakfast tomorrow....


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 11, 2011)

Claire said:


> OK, I know some fruit will ripen on the shelf.  I'm a sucker for buying stuff for kids' school fund-raisers, and am happy that the past couple of  years, instead of buying unwanted candy bars, I'm buying boxes of fruit.  HOWEVER, this year a box of pears arrived not ripe enough (edible, but too green to taste like much).
> 
> Question is, will pears ripen if I leave them out?  In the fridge drawer?



Yes they will, just don't put them in the fridge! You can also put a few bananas with them to rush the ripening process. They ommit a gas that ripens the fruit. I keep my fruit in an open veggie rack in my kitchen.

Fruit that will ripen after picking:
Pears, peaches, avocado, apples, bananas, passion fruit, plums, papayas, persimmons, tomatoes, kiwi, honeydew melon, mangoes, guavas and figs.

Fruit that won't ripen: (some will soften but not ripen or get sweeter)
Grapes, pineapples, citrus fruit, strawberries, watermelons.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 11, 2011)

i just finished having a beautiful bowl of ripe nectarines with sweetened heavy cream for breakfast.  one nectarine was ripened overnight in a paper bag, the others sat out on the kitchen counter for the same amount of time.  all were equally ripe, juicy and delicious....


----------

